

The Problem with iOS - youssefsarhan
http://blog.sefsar.com/the-problem-with-ios

======
nevernpguy
The article misses the progress made by Microsoft Azure.

[http://fakevalley.com/microsoft-celebrates-100th-windows-
azu...](http://fakevalley.com/microsoft-celebrates-100th-windows-azure-
customer/)

